# Ipsy March 2016 *Spoiler*



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Anyone seen any spoilers for March glam bag yet? Share your spoilers here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 19, 2016)

Saw this: 



I'd be happy to try the MUFE primer or the bye bye under eye!


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 19, 2016)

I wonder what the Illamasqua is? I'd love to try that or the Nude Stix!


----------



## somabis1 (Feb 20, 2016)

The Illamasqua stuff looks like the Illustrator Pen

I am hoping for lip product though ot of this list



mirandamanda said:


> I wonder what the Illamasqua is? I'd love to try that or the Nude Stix!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Feb 20, 2016)

I'd love to try the colorpop or Illamasqua if it's an eyeliner! And I LOVE NYX Liquid Suede lipsticks. Anything NYX lippy is a win with me unless it's bright pink! Nude stix I'd be okay with, as well as the MUFE primer. But I don't need under eye concealer, so please no IT for me. Especially when they send the darker shade of it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 20, 2016)

Normally I'm bored by the spoilers, but I wouldn't mind getting any of these.  They sent me the IT concealer in February so that's out of the running.  If I could pick I'd want the MFE primer.


----------



## laura10801 (Feb 21, 2016)

For the sake of convenience MSA gave the following list along with the pic:

IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Under Eye

NUDESTIX Lip + Cheek Pencil

Illamasqua item (any guesses?)

NYX Liquid Suede Lipstick

Make Up For Ever Step 1 Primer

Colour Pop Eye Shadow

Based on its size and shape in the picture, I'm guessing the Illamasqua is their Illustrator Pen, or their Brow and Lash Gel.    

I don't need  shadow and already use the NYX, and like it, but I don't need more.  Aside from that, they all appeal to me.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd be pretty happy to get any of these. I just received a free intense matte lip + cheek pencil from Nudestix from Sephora because I had enough points to redeem it after going on a huge shopping spree. Still haven't used it, but this one looks a little different. The one I got is dark red, so a more neutral color would be cool.

I'm not big into eyeshadows yet so that's the one I would be least excited about. 

The Illamasqua product looks a lot like their raven mascara:

http://www.illamasqua.com/shop/eyes/mascara/raven-masquara/


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Feb 22, 2016)

I think the Illamasqua looks like their Precision Ink. Which would be pretty cool actually. I like the description of it. 

Create looks with attitude that no one can ignore. Precision Ink's fine tip allows for defined application. Long-lasting and waterproof it's perfect for use anywhere on the face and body to bring out your bold side. You can even use it as an nail art pen; simply seal with Illamasqua Top Coat.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 22, 2016)

I would be happy with any of these, but I would prefer the bye bye undereye, colourpop, or the MUFE primer


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Feb 24, 2016)

Ilamasqua or Nudestix for me! I want to try something new. I got the Smashbox oil primer last month so I hope they don't send me this one too.


----------



## somabis1 (Feb 29, 2016)

More Sneak Peek...

Make Up For Ever Step 1 Skin Equalizer Primer

Nourish Organic Rejuvenating Rose Hip &amp; Rosewater Body Oil Mist
OFRA Lip Liner….probably
MeMeMe Cosmetics Loose Powder Brush
Lip Crayon…probably
First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair® Hydrating Serum
Pixi by Petra Product…probably


----------



## everythingandnothin (Feb 29, 2016)

New Ipsy spoilers + Bag!!!


----------



## somabis1 (Feb 29, 2016)

The bag looks good though....

I posted the same...but at the wrong topic...Ipsy Feb 2016...

Can anyone remove it or move it from there...



everythingandnothin said:


> New Ipsy spoilers + Bag!!!


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 29, 2016)

The brush looks like its from Me Me Me Cosmetics, a UK based brand. Nice! I hope I get that, Ipsy has not been sending me makeup brushes lately.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Mar 1, 2016)

Not bad just hoping for no ofra or pixi. I like the bag!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd rather have all the first spoiler items than any of the second spoiler items. Unless the Pixi is a bronzer/highlight. I got their bronzer in one of my past bags a while ago and use it daily as a contour.


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm really liking the Illamasqua (liner?), the NYX lip suede and the face brush. The ColourPop shadow, rosewater cream, MUFE primer and NudeStix are pretty good and I'd be fine with getting any of those. Everything else is pretty meh.

I do love the bag though.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 1, 2016)

I like this months' bag too, last months weirded me out, I don't like that sort of bumpy-texture. The actual design (heart on envelope) was super cute though.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 1, 2016)

The OFRA might be a brow pencil too. It looks like the one I got from Birchbox a year ago.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 1, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> The OFRA might be a brow pencil too. It looks like the one I got from Birchbox a year ago.


Ipsy posted a better/clearer picture on Instagram and the OFRA says eyeliner on it. It looks like an olive color.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up @! Here is the picture from their IG



Spoiler


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Mar 1, 2016)

#2!


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 1, 2016)

That last sneak peek isn't particularly impressive (minus the ColourPop and the deep cleansing oil).


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd love the dry shampoo! I have to buy it all the time. I'm interested in the collagen mask too. And the bag is cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 1, 2016)

I forgot the brush! I want that too lol!!


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 1, 2016)

Really hope I don't get the hairspray or the lip lacquer. I don't use hairspray and I got the lighter shade of the lip lacquer for February and it was so bad. Super sticky and shiny and goopy.

I hope I get the brush, the Nudestix, the eyeliner, and the ColourPop. I'd also be happy with the rosewater, the cleansing oil, the shampoo, and the Mellow product.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 1, 2016)

from their Instagram:


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 1, 2016)

I love the look of the mellow blush, on their website they actually only have three shades, bronze, peach and pink. They have some liquid lipsticks I wouldn't mind buying if they give a nice discount this month.


----------



## somabis1 (Mar 1, 2016)

It looks like there will be multiple colors of the bag...



mirandamanda said:


> from their Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 2, 2016)

My friend got the ModelCo lip lacquer last month and was gonna trade me and I was thinking it'd be like a liquid lipstick. I swatched it on my hand and just said "nope" and handed it back to her. It was so bad. I might seriously cry if that ends up in my bag. I HATE glosses. Give me lipstick any day, especially ones that dry flat and matte and stay put. But if it feels like my mouth is glued shut, I can't.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 2, 2016)

Soma said:


> It looks like there will be multiple colors of the bag...


Hmm, they all look the same to me, just maybe different rose placement. The only time Ipsy sent out a variety in bags was in May of last year when then the bags were 1 of 3 possible choices. I remember because that was the only month during my time with two Ipsy subs where the bags themselves weren't the same.


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't think they've released the new colour options yet. They said (on that Instagram post) to look out for more spoilers today.


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 2, 2016)

New spoiler -


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 2, 2016)

I just realised something. The colour differences have been shown but it's nothing drastic. Look at the two pics below. I thought it was the lighting but it isn't. One is blue with a coral zip and the other is mint with a mint zip. I wonder if those are the only variations.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 2, 2016)

Alix26 said:


> I just realised something. The colour differences have been shown but it's nothing drastic. Look at the two pics below. I thought it was the lighting but it isn't. One is blue with a coral zip and the other is mint with a mint zip. I wonder if those are the only variations.


Good eye!


----------



## crescentmoon (Mar 2, 2016)

On instagram:


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 2, 2016)

MARCH VIDEO - https://www.facebook.com/ipsy/videos/976007405779914/

These were the products listed in the video:

·         ILLAMASQUA Precision Ink

·         Essence Cosmetics Make me Brow in 02 Browny Brows

·         ColourPop Cosmetics Highlighter in Wisp (OMG....I waaant thiisss)

·         IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Under Eye Concealer

·         Marc Anthony 3 Day Smooth Perfect Blow Dry Cream

·         Pixi by Petra Beauty Blush Duo

·         Beau Gachis Paris Eyeshadow Brush

P.S. Please forgive the excessive posting. Today is a slow day in the office.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2016)

thanks for all the posts @@Alix26! Glad it's a slow day for you! those are always good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks @@Reija!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Always good indeed.

My excessive posting continues:






For those interested in the NYX Lip Suedes, it seems that there's a nice mix of colour options. 

P.S. I'm guessing Early Access is coming tomorrow because they've pretty much released spoilers of everything they have to offer this month.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 2, 2016)

My ideal bag would be a NYX Suede, that Illamasqua liner, the Colourpop item, Living Proof dry shampoo (been dying to try it), and either that Mellow product or the Manna Kadar look appealing to me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 2, 2016)

I think my ideal bag is the MUFE primer, the DHC cleansing oil, goat milk cream or the it cosmetics under eye concealer, and the dead sea mask.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 2, 2016)

Mine would be Ilamasqua, Nudestix, collagen mask, dry shampoo and the brush!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 2, 2016)

Alix26 said:


> MARCH VIDEO - https://www.facebook.com/ipsy/videos/976007405779914/
> 
> These were the products listed in the video:
> 
> ...


I feel like a winner because I guessed the ILLAMASQUA right!


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 2, 2016)

The bags are both cute, I think I like the mint one more. If thats the Manna Kadar they sent out last month in beautybox5, I really hope I get it! That or the Mellow, I just saw on instagram that there's going to be another color of the bag


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 2, 2016)

Heres a screenshot:


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 2, 2016)

I want the mint bag. I'm a ginger, I have green eyes, the month is march, they should give me green. My reasoning is sound. I would bet my four leaf clover on it (not really it was my grandmas).


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 3, 2016)

I want the mint bag so badly! Mint is my power color. I need it. I'm so scared now because I've written out my dream bag and I know it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 3, 2016)

Mint wanted here also. I'm obsessed with anything mint, teal or aqua.

Complete list of products based on sneak peeks and video (and yes, the ColourPop is really a HIGHLIGHTER!!!)


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 3, 2016)

The brushes are Beau Gâchis, Luxie, Crown and Me Me Me. The brand names are tagged on the pictures on Instagram, there is a TON of products this month. I wouldn't even know what to wish for at this point!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 4, 2016)

I guess early access will be Monday?


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 7, 2016)

My bag:






I'm pretty happy with it! The only thing I'm not too enthused by is the conditioner, but I guess since in my quiz I said that I have frizzy hair and that it tangles easily, they decided to send me something that targets those things. I haven't tried NYX products, but I'm just happy the texture is matte instead of glossy. I hope they send it to me in the "soft spoken" shade because the other two they're offering are kind of too bold.


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 7, 2016)

^ Your bag is kind of my perfect bag right now based on the combos of glam  bags I'm seeing people posting.

I got:

- MUFE primer (it's hydrating and I have oily skin, plus the sample is TINY)

- Temptu Bronzer (REALLY annoyed about this as I have blush and highlighter checked in my quiz but not bronzer. There were many other options I could have gotten instead of this)

- Beau Gachis Eyebrow brush (this is okay) 

- Dead Sea mask (will use but not particularly exciting)

- Starlooks eyeliner pencil (okay)

Not really like this bag at all. 2/5 This is the second so-so bag I've received in a row.


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Mar 7, 2016)

My bag:

Starlooks Luxe Longwear Eye pencil in Jet

Marc Anthony Nourishing Argan Oil of Morocco 3 day smooth perfect blow dry cream

NYX Liquid Suede Cream lipstick

Mello Cosmetics Powder blush in bronze

Beau Gachis Paris Eyebrow Brush

I am happy with it, good variety of products.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm getting:

-Illamasqua Precision Ink eyeliner. I'm normally not big on liquid liner, but ones with brushes like this I can usually manage to apply halfway decent so I'll try it.

-Pixi Blush Highlight Duo. Happy with this! This was something I was hoping to receive so yay.

-Mememe Powder Brush. Love getting brushes.

-Nourish Organics Rosehip Body Oil. I've never tried a body oil before and I like the brand so yay.

-Living Proof Perfect Hair Day Dry Shampoo. I so wanted to get this product as well so I'm really excited.

This is actually a really good bag for me. It has a good variety not too much makeup and products in excited for


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 7, 2016)

Pretty happy with my bag. Is the bag they show the color we're getting? If so I got the mint &amp; really like it.

Illamaqua liquid eyeliner- super excited! First product from this brand and I've been into trying liquid liner recently.

Me Me Me Loose Powder Brush - Super Excited! I love getting brushes &amp; was hoping for this.

Be a Bombshell Baked Bronzer- happy to get it. If it doesn't work for me as a bronzer, it looks like it might be a nice eyeshadow shade.

ModelCo. Lip Laquer lip gloss- iffy about this. I'm a gloss girl so I have no problem with glosses but several of you have received it in the past and hated it. Also depends on the color. I don't like anything bold.

Organic Surge Lavender Meadow hand and nail Cream- the one item I hate. Don't like getting lotions or hair products. I also suffer from eczema and avoid scented lotions on my hands.

All in all I'm very happy with my bag.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2016)

Like usual my bag is just ok. 2 of the 5 items I've already tried in my sub boxes (the concealer, which I love so I don't mind another) and the zit cream, blah).




Never really thrilled with BAB stuff, they call this a bronzer but it appears to be a blush. Either way, I'll give it a try.

I feel like I get too many eyeliners from Ipsy, at least the color is unique. But this item has been around the sub box circuit too.

And another lip gloss. It's just ok.

I would have loved to try so many different items. Oh well.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 7, 2016)

I really like my bag this month:  mint green bag, first aid beauty, manna kadar eyeshadow, illamasqua liquid eye liner, pixie blush duo and alterna caviar volume hair spray.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm getting:

-Illamasqua Precision Ink in Abyss (while I'm on black eyeliner overload, I've had good experience with this brand)

-Pixi by Petra Blush Duo in Rose Gold (looks pretty)

-Manna Kadar Eye Shadow in Fantasy (meh. Another piece of clutter)

-First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Serum (I just finished up a deluxe sample of this from Sephora, and liked it enough that I was considering buying the FS, so this is good timing!)

-Alterna Hair Care Caviar Anti-Aging Volume Mist (was hoping I would get this!)

Overall, a good month. Only thing I could do without is the eyeshadow. I typically reach for palettes over singles, there's nothing original about this shade, and I have not had good luck with Manna Kadar's lip products or face products. Plus I've been having some eye allergy issues lately, and powdered shadow seems to be exacerbating the issue.

My kvetching aside, this is a really good bag for me. I returned to ipsy last month, after over a year away. I initially unsubscribed because it seemed every bag was full of private-label-made-in-China mascaras and lip glosses and drugstore hair spray, but they seem to have upped their game considerably. I've been more impressed with these past two bags than I have with my recent Birchboxes.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 7, 2016)

smiletorismile said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> -Illamasqua Precision Ink eyeliner. I'm normally not big on liquid liner, but ones with brushes like this I can usually manage to apply halfway decent so I'll try it.
> 
> ...


Bag twins! I never seem to find a bag twin, but here you are! 

Also, is everyone's bag page showing the mint green as their bag? Because I feel like that's the case, like when they send the May 2015 ones, it showed the same bag for everyone but they varied?


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 7, 2016)

@ yeah, my page is showing the mint bag. It does seem like that is the page display default, rather than a promise of which variant we'll receive.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 7, 2016)

I forgot to add, I got two of the items I wished for! I'm excited for the liner and dry shampoo! The Pixi blush/highlighter duo looks nice and I still use my bronzer from them from forever ago and LOVE it. Powder brush, I'm okay with. The one I have/currently use is a bit scratchy so I hope this one is softer on my face. And the body oil, meh? I'm okay with it but I'm also scared of smearing oil on myself.


----------



## whispy11 (Mar 7, 2016)

http://puu.sh/nyqSN/4ee6b52cfd.jpg

Heres what I got in my bag, not so excited about yet another brush but its a different brand so hopefully its better than the 4 other brushes theyve sent me (Ive seriously went 1 month without getting some sort of brush since I subscribed)

SUPER excited about the eyeliner, I dont really use bronzer but I guess Ill have to give it a try. I sorta like all the variety of different products I tend to get! Im really liking this bag!

I hope I get the bag with the mint zipper pull but I wouldnt mind if I got either bag, if there are variants


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm getting

NYX suede lipstick, fingers crossed for mauve shade, Ipsy knows by now that I don't do bold lipstick.

Manna Kadar eyeshadow, sigh* I don't ever want eyeshadow.

Crown small chisel brush, always happy for brushes But what is this one for lol?

Temptu Bronzer, I still haven't opened the highlighter they sent me from this brand. I'll have to try them out.

Global Dead Sea mask, always happy for masks

This bag is at least 2/5 for me. I really wanted dry shampoo! I'll probably trade the eyeshadow.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 7, 2016)

Ugh can't wait to see what I get! I had to cancel because they bumped me up to yearly without telling me so not only did I lose my early access but my cute little hand cream that I redeemed points for is gone now too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least I got the points back though! I really really hope I get that Illamasqua liner and mellow blush.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 8, 2016)

Here's what I got this month!

Beau Gachis Paris Eyeshadow Brush- I'm always happy with brushes!

Pixi Blush- I'm actually running low on blush so this is a happy surprise. I tend to lean more towards peach or nude blushes but this one doesn't look awful. 

Nyx Cosmetics Liquid Suede Cream Lipstick- I like matte lipsticks but I'm not thrilled with the color selections. 

Alterna Haircare Caviar Anti-Aging Miracle Multiplying Volume Mist- I love Alterna products! Ipsy sent me the CC Cream before and I've been hooked ever since!

Manna Kadar Cosmetics Eyeshadow in Fantasy- This may be a very useful eyeshadow color for me. 

Overall I like my bag product wise. I'm a little unsure about some of the shades but that's about it. I'm a little sad though. I'm dying to try Colour Pop but can't seem to get Ipsy to send me anything from them. I think I'm just gonna place an order on their website soon.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm just ok with my bag this month. I'm getting:

Starlooks eyeliner

Marc Anthony blow dry cream

Pixi blush duo

Nyx liquid suede

Me Me Me loose powder brush

I love a good eyeliner, but I've got so many eyeliners from sub boxes that I almost hate getting them anymore. Next, I never blow dry my hair so the Marc Anthony is useless. On the plus side, I love blush and brushes and I love the NYX liquid suede lippies. I'm just hoping for a color that I don't already have.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Mar 8, 2016)

Make Up For Ever Primer

eSalon Leave In Conditioner

Vera Mona shadow

Pixi by Petra blush

First Aid Beauty Ultra repair hydrating serum

I try not to be unhappy since it's $10 and is usually way over the value of the bag but I really don't want anything that I'm getting this month. And my birth month boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## awesomegan13 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with my bag this month; they're all items that (theoretically) I will use, and I have some ColourPop highlighters already that I love so I have no doubt it'll be the same for this one!

Starlooks luxe eye pencil (black)

ModelCo lip lacquer lip gloss

Me me me loose powder brush

Global Beauty Care Dead Sea mask

ColourPop highlighter (Wisp)


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 9, 2016)

I just realized that the same Pixi Blush in Rose Gold that is being sent out this month is also made in a color called Peach Honey. It's beautiful and I wants it. Why no multiple color variations with this item Ipsy?! Meanwhile as I stare down the swatch and the possibility of getting my NYX lipstick in the color Pink Lust. Lets be honest does that color really look good on anybody? Maybe a black girl could wear it well. People with dark skin tones are able to wear bright colors and look amazing. Meanwhile I end up looking like Frankenstein's monster. Big lips + pale skin + bright pink lipstick =    I'll look like a cartoon character and not in a good Jessica Rabbit kind of way. More like a Shannon from Despicable Me 2 kind of way.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 9, 2016)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> I just realized that the same Pixi Blush in Rose Gold that is being sent out this month is also made in a color called Peach Honey. It's beautiful and I wants it. Why no multiple color variations with this item Ipsy?! Meanwhile as I stare down the swatch and the possibility of getting my NYX lipstick in the color Pink Lust. Lets be honest does that color really look good on anybody? Maybe a black girl could wear it well. People with dark skin tones are able to wear bright colors and look amazing. Meanwhile I end up looking like Frankenstein's monster. Big lips + pale skin + bright pink lipstick =    I'll look like a cartoon character and not in a good Jessica Rabbit kind of way. More like a Shannon from Despicable Me 2 kind of way.


I wear bright and dark colors alike (full spectrum, from bright purple to black) on my lips and I think it looks great on me. I am ghost white too. I think it just depends on who you ask. Personally, I don't ask anybody because I don't care what they think. I wear it because I love it and the people who criticize me for it and go suck rocks. [:


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 10, 2016)

my bag 




Beau Gache eyeshadow brush

Marc Anthony Nourishing Argan Oil of Morocco 3 Day Smooth Perfect Blow Dry Cream

Ofra Cosmetics Green Go Eyeliner

Nyx Liquid Suede lippie

Temptu Warm Glow Bronzer

What a bag of fail, Ipsy. Out of all the choices its like they threw whats left over into a bag and said, here Amanda you look like you need to buy a blowdryer and maybe you'd look prettier with green lines on your eyes and some sparkly bronzer! Chances are I'll probably get that bright pink lipstick shade too, that'll make my eyes POP.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Here is my bag

-Organic Surge hand &amp; nail cream (never heard of this brand)

-Vera Mona eye shadow in clover

-NYX Liquid Suede in Kitten Heels

-Beau Gachis brush

-Mellow Bronzer

I'm happy with my bag and look forward to trying these. I'll pass the NYX liquid lipstick to someone else since it's not my shade. It's too red for me. This bag is way better then the few bags I got last year when I subbed. I felt like all I got then was left over bags. So far after re-subbing I've been luckier with last month's bag and this month's.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 11, 2016)

Got my bag!






SUPER happy that they sent me the NYX in the Soft Spoken shade. This is only my second Ipsy bag but so far it looks like they're actually listening to my preferences because they would know not to send me either of the other two shades if they are.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 12, 2016)

I got my bag today. The MeMeMe brush is soft but feels a little cheap? Which I'm not against, I'm an equal opportunity brush user. The Illamasqua is incredible in pigment and wear. Unlike the Eyeko in my glossybox, this liner STAYS. I'm trading the body oil stuff for a NYX suede lippie. The Living Proof is huge to me for a sample size and I'm in love! And the Pixi blush/highlighter duo is gorgeous. I think it's beautiful and I'm ready for this golden glow on my face!

Edit: I got the coral/pink bag. Meh.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 12, 2016)

Is there a trade thred up yet? I received the NYX liquid suede in the bright pink and am hoping to trade for the neutral shade.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks for asking about the trade thread @@cskeiser . We didn't have one yet. Sorry about that. Just created it

Here you go https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/139197-ipsy-march-2016-swaps/


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 15, 2016)

I ended up with the orange bag and the red NYX lipstick. It could always be worse. It could be pink.


----------



## whispy11 (Mar 16, 2016)

Im actually super impressed by my ipsy this month. The Illamasqua eyeliner is pretty amazing (and expensive, and full-size!) I think this month might have been my best bag yet I got the ModelCo lip laquer and I was so worried Id get the super red shade but I didnt! I ended up with the nude shade. I even got the mint bag like I wanted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm still waiting for my Popsugar and Beautycon boxes, but so far Ipsy has been my favorite service this month!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 17, 2016)

I got the mint bag and I think it's really cute. This month wasn't the best month for me. I only ended up keeping two of my bag items: NYX liquid lippie and the me me me brush. I love the NYX liquid suede lippies though and I'm always happy with brushes.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 18, 2016)

My bag came today and I got the mint colored bag, Marc Anthony Argan Oil, ofra green liner, Beau Gache eyeshadow brush, Temptu bronzer (which is way bigger than the other Temptu sample I have) and Kitten heels (red) nyx lippie, which I'm super happy for because most of the bags on instagram that matched my spoiler had the bright pink lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay for that, but that's probably the only thing I actually want in my bag. I'm not too impressed with the Beau Gachis brushes or the Ofra eyeliner. The eyeliner actually has an 'eyeliner' sticker over the original printing that says its a lipliner, guessing that its a misprint and Ipsy got them.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 19, 2016)

My bag came today. I got the coral with the mint pattern and I think it's cute!

I got the soft spoken NYX liquid lipstick and it works really well as an everyday lipstick for me. I also got the Global Beauty Mask and the crown chisel fluff brush. I got the Lavanilla bonus lotion. I love that brand so I'm excited for this!

The only things I'm not into are the Manna Kadar eyeshadow and the Temptu bronzer.

Pretty good bag, worth my $10 this month.


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 4, 2016)

Good news! I live in Ohio and was able to easily exchange my NYX in Pink Lust for Soft Spoken at a Meijer store.


----------

